# "The salary scale for the post is as per Public Service Grade VI". What is this?



## Mers1 (10 Sep 2007)

Hi all, 

Am debating applying for a job that appears to be management level and the remuneration is stated as "The salary scale for the post is as per Public Service Grade VI".  Does anyone know what this would be? I would be leaving the private sector and only new to public sector.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## U2Fan (10 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service Pay scales*

Possibly try publicjobs.ie I think they have the Pay scales there.


----------



## Mers1 (10 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*

Thanks U2Fan, I have done that but not particularly clear.  Also I wonder if you start at the lowest and work your way up the pay scales or if you have a lot of experience could you start at a higher scale????


----------



## gipimann (10 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*

Here's the full list for Grade VI in the public service (Local Authority and Health Service).  The final 2 points of the scale are Long Service Increments, given after 3 years and 6 years at the max point (number in italics)

The scale is correct as of 1/6/2007.

45,378 - 46,514 - 47,890 - 50,467 - _52,010_ - 53,926*1* - 55,855*2*


----------



## legend99 (10 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*

Allow for 2% increase March/2008 and 2% in September/2008.


----------



## Mers1 (12 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*

Thank you to all who replied I really appreciate it.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*



Mers1 said:


> Also I wonder if you start at the lowest and work your way up the pay scales or if you have a lot of experience could you start at a higher scale????


 
The increments are based on time served so you would start at the lowest.


----------



## boots1 (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*

I recently joined the public service and did not have to start at the lowest point on the scale, I negotiated and started at a point similiar to what I was earning in the private sector


----------



## RainyDay (14 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public Service pay scales*



boots1 said:


> I recently joined the public service and did not have to start at the lowest point on the scale, I negotiated and started at a point similiar to what I was earning in the private sector



Hi Boots - Do you mind if I ask what sector you are in (i.e. which parent Department)? I understand the rules about starting vary across departments. Did you join to a civil service or public service role? Feel free to PM me if you'd prefer not to post in public.


----------

